# The Blue Forest of Belgium



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2014)

Here are some nice pictures of the Blue Forest of Belgium, would be a nice place to visit...http://www.amusingplanet.com/2014/06/hallerbos-blue-forest-of-belgium.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 22, 2014)

If you do Steve, share some photos with us, that would be awesome!


----------

